# فيلات للآجار في اسطنبول وتركيا مع الصور والمعلومات



## السفر إلى تركيا (22 يونيو 2013)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


* فيلات للآجار في اسطنبول وتركيا مع الصور والمعلومات*
 

السفر إلى تركيا العالمية للسياحة والسفر

 
 


​ 
------------------------------------------------------------​ * 

**Daily Rental Villa in Silivri
*  
SILIVRI, ISTANBUL, TURKEY

3473

​ 



​ 




​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 



# غرف النوم 3
# الأسرة 4
عدد الحمامات 5
السعة 10
نوع العقار فيللا
نوع الغرفة منزل/شقة
المساحة 350 m2
المدينة اسطنبول
تاريخ الوصول 13:00
تاريخ المغادرة 11:00
 
Silivri is a city along the Sea of Marmara, outside of metropolitan Istanbul, containing many holiday and weekend homes. Silivri has borders to Büyükçekmece, Çatalca, Çorlu and Marmara Ereğli, Çerkezköy and the Sea of Marmara. It is the second largest district of Istanbul Province after Çatalca. Established in 2008, Turkey's most modern and Europe's largest prison complex is located west of Silivri.

Our company is offering services for business men looking for short term rental villas, families looking for an escape to the nature from the noisy and stressy city life, populous arabian families which can not find the comfort they are looking for in hotels, guest workers, movie companies, tv series, foreign employees. 

Our villa has a very quiet and peaceful location. You won't be disturbed by vehicle or human noises in this villa. Our villa is perfect for business men organising a meeting and looking for silence, away from the traffic and the noisy hotel atmosphere, at just 30 minutes to Istanbul, in the heart of the nature. You will enjoy the fireplace, barbecue, turkish bath and sauna. You may benefit from our natural and organic effs for breakfast. Our chicken are in the garden of the villa. 


Our services in our short term rental villa near Istanbul are

Relaxing
Daily rental services for weddings 
Tv series shootings
Movie shootings
Circumcision feast
Psychologic green therapy
Business meeting
Education
Dail rental summer house Istanbul 
Business meeting with dinner-barbecue party 



 ------------------------------------------------------------ 

 
 * Short Term Rental Party or Event House in Silivri*

SILIVRI, ISTANBUL, TURKEY
19194


 
 

​ 
 



​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​
​
​ 

# غرف النوم 4
# الأسرة 9
عدد الحمامات 2
السعة 12
عدد الأشخاص الذين يتضمنهم السعر 10
الحد الأدنى للإقامة 1 الليلة
نوع العقار فيللا
نوع الغرفة منزل/شقة
المساحة 500 m2
المدينة اسطنبول
تاريخ الوصول 11:00
تاريخ المغادرة 17:00
 
​ 4 people- maximum 18 people.
Suitable for parties and events. 

The farmhouse for 18 people is situated in a 7,5 decare land, surrounded by stone walls at the height of 2,5 meters. 

1 duplex house
1 farmhouse
2 living rooms, 2 kitchens, 3 bathrooms

Waterfall cave
55 m2 pool
Veranda with a capacity of 40 people
Camellia for 80 people with a surface of 85 m2 
Parking 
3 decare greenery
2 artesian weels
65 KWA power plant supply


------------------------------------------------------------------

 
 * Triplex, 3+1 Summer House in Silivri Basınkent 2*


SILIVRI, ISTANBUL, TURKEY
 1045


​ 


​ 




​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 




# غرف النوم 3
# الأسرة 5
عدد الحمامات 2
السعة 7
الحد الأدنى للإقامة 1 الليلة
نوع العقار منزل صيفي
نوع الغرفة منزل/شقة
المساحة 150 m2
المدينة اسطنبول
تاريخ الوصول 13:00
تاريخ المغادرة 11:00
 
Triplex 3+1 furnished house with a garden is ideal for your summer getaways. 

It is near Silivri Clasis Resort Hotel.

Silivri is a city and a district in Istanbul Province along the Sea of Marmara in Turkey, outside of metropolitan Istanbul, containing many holiday and weekend homes for residents of the city. The largest city in the district is also named Silivri. Silivri is located bordering Büyükçekmece to the east, Çatalca to the north, Çorlu and Marmara Ereğli (both districts of Tekirdağ Province) to the west, Çerkezköy to the north-west (one of Tekirdağ Province) and with the Sea of Marmara to the south. It is with an area of 760 km2 the second largest district of Istanbul Province after Çatalca. The seat of the district is the city of Silivri. Established in 2008, Turkey's most modern and Europe's largest prison complex is located 9 km (5.6 mi) west of Silivri.


Maxi and Kipa shopping centers’ free service vehicles are passing in front of the block 
Silivri Square is 1 km away.

If you want to spend your holiday at a block which has swimming pool, football field, tennis court, basketball court, a playground and social facilities; here's the opportunity to you.

A triplex where 2 or 3 families can stay easily.

----------------------------------------------------------------- 
​ 
 * Triplex Historic Mansion on The Coastline of Bakirkoy*



 BAKIRKOY, ISTANBUL, TURKEY
  7091 ​ 




​ 



​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 




# غرف النوم 4
# الأسرة 5
عدد الحمامات 3
السعة 15
الحد الأدنى للإقامة 1 الليلة
نوع العقار قصر
نوع الغرفة منزل/شقة
المساحة 450 m2
المدينة اسطنبول
تاريخ الوصول 13:00
تاريخ المغادرة 11:00
 
Bakırköy is a neighborhood, municipality and district on the European side of İstanbul, Turkey. The quarter is densely populated, has a residential character and is inhabited by a middle class population. The municipality of Bakırköy is much larger than the quarter and comprehends also several other neighborhoods, like Yeşilköy, Yeşilyurt, Ataköy. Bakırköy lies between the D.100 highway (locally known as E-5) and the coast of the Sea of Marmara. Bakırköy has a big psychiatric hospital called "Bakırköy Ruh ve Sinir Hastalıkları Hastanesi", and is an important shopping and commercial center.

The mansion at a 5 minutes distance to the airport is just as seen on the photos; constituted of 3 bathrooms, 2 kitchens, 4 bedrooms and a living room.

 ----------------------------------------------------------------- 
 * 

Villa in Sapanca
* 

SAPANCA, SAKARYA, TURKEY
 8868 ​ 



​ 





​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 




 
 


# غرف النوم 4
# الأسرة 8
عدد الحمامات 5
السعة 10
الحد الأدنى للإقامة 1 الليلة
نوع العقار فيللا
نوع الغرفة منزل/شقة
المساحة 290 m2
المدينة ساكاريا
تاريخ الوصول 13:00
تاريخ المغادرة 11:00


 Sapanca is a town and district of Sakarya Province in the Marmara region of Turkey near the Lake Sapanca. Sapanca has been recently a developed touristic destination,with its stunning natural environment and its lake called Sapanca Gölü.It's because closer to İstanbul and another industrial İzmit,also known as Kocaeli.On the town, some hotels are situated,like Richmond.

 Unique holiday opportunity in Sapanca!

 The 4+1 villa offers a large garden, TV in each room, bathroom-wc, hair dryer and air conditioning. You may enjoy sipping your tea watching the fireplace. Breakfast in the garden is a must-do.​ 
------------------------------------------------------------- 


[FONT=&quot]موقع الشركة عبر الإنترنت[/FONT]​ 
www.safar-turkey.com​ 
[FONT=&quot]إيميل الشركة[/FONT]​ 
[email protected]​ 
[FONT=&quot]صفحة الشركة على الفيس بوك[/FONT]​ 
www.facebook.com/safar.turkey​ 
[FONT=&quot]قناة الشركة على اليوتيوب[/FONT]​ 
http://www.youtube.com/safarturkey​ 
[FONT=&quot]مدونة الشركة عبر بلوغر[/FONT]​ 
http://safar-turkey.blogspot.com​ 
[FONT=&quot]أتصل بنا عبر سكايب[/FONT]​ 
safar.turkey​ 
[FONT=&quot]رقم هاتف الشركة[/FONT]​ 
[FONT=&quot]00902129090177[/FONT]​


----------

